# Kirkland's Dog Food Question



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You are right about dogfood being overwhelming. I don't have a Costco membership, so I can't help you out. However, somone will come along and help you out. I've not read anything negative, but don't know anything about it. Good luck.


----------



## TYPERCOP (Jul 25, 2011)

I had my last pup on Nutro for about 4 months. Once I enrolled him into obedience classes my trainer went around the room and learned a little about all the dogs. She asked what kind of food they ate and etc and snarled at all the people that fed their dogs poorly rated dog food. Anyways I thought Nutro was up there and was great and all, and it is don't get me wrong, but she highly recommended to everyone Kirkland dog food. Well I blew her off for months just thinking Costco dog food can't be better than Nutro, man was I shocked. Kirkland puppy and adult dog food is rated higher than Nutro and most expensive brands, I wouldn't say I saw a huge difference in my dog but I HIGHLY recommend Kirkland products all the way! Thanks to her for the recommendation. Best part is it's risk free...if you get the food and you and your pup don't like it, you can return the food at anytime even if there is almost none left and you can get your membership refunded if you wish to no longer be a member.


----------



## kim.mom (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I did read that they used ethoxyquin but I read a recent letter someone had posted that was from Diamond Foods that says they have stopped using that. I know alot of goldens have sensitive tummys so I'm hoping I pick well the first time. He isn't having any problems on the SD so maybe he doesn't have a sensitive tummy.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't feed either food but a quick google shows that you'd feed about the same amount of each food. Based on the guaranteed analysis I'd even say that you'd feed less of the Kirkland.


----------



## tobyzmom (Aug 14, 2011)

I've just been switching to Kirkland for Toby (10.5wks) and am starting to see the results already. We still have about another 5 days of switching but I am already pleased. When I went into Costco I realized my membership had expired last year. Thankfully they gave me a 1 day pass and I was able to get Toby's food. Friday my mom and I are going over to sign up again and split the membership cost. Works out well that way since neither my dad nor my husband are likely to do much of the shopping. LOL.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I tried my dog, Tucker, on Kirkland and it gave him hives and his face swelled up like a Chow-Chows! So he obviously wasn't on that food very long LOL.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I tried my dog, Tucker, on Kirkland and it gave him hives and his face swelled up like a Chow-Chows! So he obviously wasn't on that food very long LOL.


Did you figure out what was in it that your dog reacted to?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My dogs have been on Kirkland lamb and rice for a long time. They do well on it. We recently decided to switch to Natures Domain, also available at Costco. We are trying the salmon and sweet potato. No reason in particular, just thought it was a few less calories, grain free, and thought it might help us take a couple of lbs off our younger dogs and reduce shedding a bit. We are still in the switching stage but so far so good. BTW, the Natures Domain is also very economical It costs us 32.99 for 37 lbs. The Kirkland was 26.99 for 40 lbs, so mot much difference in price.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dog food is way too overwhelming. I went through the same struggle of "I want the best dog food possible," when the truth is..it's not about what is best..it's about what is right for your dog. If he is doing well on Science Diet, keep him on Science Diet. Don't change just because of what a website says. I thought I was doing the right thing by changing my dog from puppy chow to Nutro (awful for me personally) and then Taste of the Wild once I decided I wasn't satisfied with Nutro. Bad move. High protein, high quality foods just aren't that good for puppies. His poops were huge and soft and we battled diarrhea on and off for months before I realized what was wrong. I now feed Nature's Recipe Large Breed Puppy and mix in Nature's Recipe chicken, pumpkin, and sweet potato (since I'll be feeding this when I change him to all adult food) which are both grain free, but low protein. I learned my lesson the hard way, spent a lot of money and time stressing over food. However, I am satisfied now and Dex has smaller more firm poops.


----------

